# soft laxative that don`t cause more gas



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

HelloI`m suffering from IBS with trapped gas and stool. I have a BM in two days, but it`s very painful. Without Metamucil It wouldn`t work, I take it two times per day before breakfast and dinner.I`m not very satisfied with the motility agent that I tried out until now. The only thing that works a bit is metamucil. Magnesium milk on a low dose didn`t helped or (on high dose) made it worse.Zelnorm had no effect. I tried also some antispasmodics but they didn`t do anything.My theory is that my bowel has not enough perestaltic power to move the gas and stool out. Due IBS the motility is not working smoothly. Gas and stool gets trapped and irritate the bowel more. This is like a circle.I try to swimming an hour each day, it helps a bit to move things. To do a sport with all this pain is realy hard and a challenge each day. What other things I have to say, you already know it for yourselves. This is so damn frustrating.I`m trying now to reduce the gas with a lowcarb diet and I`m also looking out for something that helps the motitlity. Any suggestions for this?It should be something that is very soft and doesn`t make more gas or irritate the bowel. I have read here in the newsgroups something about flax seed oil.Any comments on that?Greetings Sarmiento


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Antibiotic promote D but after the course it comes back.I don't know if you can use them for life.


----------

